# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Achieving 60/60/60 Fire rating Level on Pergola wall

## Saintzoran

Hi all,
Can anyone help with some advice. 
I have built a car port, free standing (as requested by council given it is on the easement) but right up against the brand new 2 br brick unit. From the front it looks like a garage however beyond the front it is only a car port on posts. 
The front of the car port includes a small 1.2 mtr wall that is on the side property boundary that requires a 60/60/60 frl. 
The wall is made of 90 x 45 pine and currently has a 7.5mm bluebord on it. The plan was to render the outside of it, together with the rest of the car port until I realised that the side section needs to have the 60/60/60. 
Will the 7.5mm bluebord plus render be sufficient to achieve the 60/60/60? Ideally, I would prefer to leave the current blueboard on and add another if required before rendering if that will give me my 60/60/60? 
any advice?

----------


## Pulse

I can't quite picture it, the BCA says that an enclosed carport (ie front or back enclosed) needs the entire boundary wall to have an FRL of 60/60/60. The option is to remove the garage door or replace with an open mesh one that wal the side boundary needs no fire protection, just the ceiling needs to be fire resistant. 
Photo? 
CHeers
Pulse 
Edit: to answer your question, you need a layer of 13mm water/fire resistant plasterboard under the blueboard, get exact specs from JH.

----------


## autogenous

Fire blanket inside the stud work?  The sheeting should have some sort of fire rating?
Fire rated door to 60/60/60?

----------

